

Public consultation on UK's Digital Economy Act was a sham - omh
http://torrentfreak.com/digital-economy-act-a-foregone-conclusion-110731/

======
robinduckett
I know, I complained to my Member of Parliament when she didn't show up to the
meeting in Westminster when it was being passed, and explained how important
that I felt that she should not allow this act to pass and then I realised she
was Labour and didn't give a shit and probably ignored my email.

~~~
z303
and I got the same treatment from my LibDem, the reply back said they lacked
the numbers to stop the bill, so he was not even going to turn up for the
vote.

~~~
nona
Tell him you'll make sure he'll lack the numbers to get elected.

~~~
z303
I would have if boundary changes had not made my vote moot in terms of getting
him reelected

------
jdietrich
What does the word 'democracy' mean in a society where an unelected member of
the cabinet is allowed to force through legislation unopposed? Setting aside
the debate over the electoral system, what does your vote count for when so
much power is held by unelected peers, civil servants and 'advisers'?

------
pointyhat
Isn't everything that comes out of the government in the last few years,
regarless of Labour or Conservative rule?

Same agenda, different face.

~~~
wladimir
_Same agenda, different face_

That seems to be the common pattern in democracies these days. You either vote
the devil you know or the other devil you know... And if they do promise
change it's forgotten as soon as the election is over.

~~~
nodata
Seems to be common in two-party democracies anyway.

I say scrap political parties, it's not like they stick to their roots or make
sense anyway.

Edit: by two-party democracies I mean democracies where there is only a real
choice between the two main parties, and these two main parties pretty much
never change.

~~~
omh
_Seems to be common in two-party democracies anyway_

The UK has three parties, in fact we have a coalition government (albeit
perhaps only technically)

~~~
arethuza
The UK has _16_ political parties represented at national or international
levels:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_parties_in_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_political_parties_in_the_United_Kingdom)

